# The "Water on Your Lungs" Debate...



## Stosta (25/1/16)

Hi Guys, 

Since I started vaping I have armed myself with all the knowledge I can, because it is inevitable that when someone sees you vaping they think its their duty to let you know what they think (when I was a smoker they just steered clear!). I have fended off many doomsday prophets with the awesome knowledge acquired from this forum!

There is one person with one comment that I haven't been able to clear up though. Of course, it's my wife! I told her about the "fact" that vaping puts water on your lungs is bollocks, and that vaping actually dehydrates you. However, she asked then why is it that when I vape, my moustache gets "wet", and even if that isn't water, surely that is forming in my lungs too, which wouldn't be healthy.

Please help me! My vaping budget is at stake here!


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/16)

i would tread lightly towards arguing here... very little to win even with the right argument

if it was anyone else i'd reply with "so do you hold you breath when you take a shower"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (25/1/16)

LOL dude at the vape budget, I fully understand though. Another thing that bother me, that I have brought up with the SO is that sometimes vape juice crystallizes on my drip tips mostly, which I assume is also happening on my lungs .


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigs-water-vapour-and-the-lungs.t15839/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigs-water-vapour-and-the-lungs.t15839/


Thanks @Andre ! I knew I had seen something on this forum before about this topic.

Helpful as it is, it still skirts the debate a little. my 'stache gets real damp after vaping (Hahaha! Dodgey!), and regardless of what it is, in that quantity I can't imagine it being good if it's gathering in my lungs?

Don't get me wrong, I know it's better than the stuff that the stinkies were putting in there. I just don't know definitively like I do with all the other questions that get put to me.


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Andre ! I knew I had seen something on this forum before about this topic.
> 
> Helpful as it is, it still skirts the debate a little. my 'stache gets real damp after vaping (Hahaha! Dodgey!), and regardless of what it is, in that quantity I can't imagine it being good if it's gathering in my lungs?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know it's better than the stuff that the stinkies were putting in there. I just don't know definitively like I do with all the other questions that get put to me.


Yip, I thought so too. Try the answers below, found here.

1​_"Well let me blow up your mind with my wisdom. As a Licensed Respiratory Therapist, Yes it's true that your lungs will have water due to vaping. Yes it will increase the resistance through your airway (lungs) because of this your breathing will increase. But what MOST people don't know that your lungs will absorb those water vapor. It will go through your blood stream then your kidneys will absorb them and cleanse your body by urinating them out. Then after a break from vaping your lungs will breath back to normal again. 


P.S. Your lungs will always have water(Moisture) in them. To keep it functioning."._

2​_As an M.D., I agree 100%. On top of which, I'd expect vaping to do the actual opposite of adding excess water into the respiratory tract (lungs). With the heat produced from the atomizer/cartomizer, I would expect the respiratory tract to become dehydrated rather than become excessively hydrated, which is why replenishing with water is important for hardcore, all-day vapors.

Otherwise, like Vap3rV3nom stated, any excess fluid/liquid/etc. in your lungs will be reabsorbed into your body's circulation via pulmonary capillaries. Result? Might pee more often than usual. 

Think of it this way - more water and tiny food particles get lodged in your lungs more often than you think. When this happens, very small parts of your lungs collapse to consolidate the water/food particles that are lodged in the small passageways. Medical term is "atelctasis." Tiny atelctases occur often, even on a daily basis, with everyone - how come we don't really notice it? They are so minuscule that our body amazingly compensates and rids of the tiny particles by dissolving and eventually absorbing them into our blood circulation via pulmonary capillaries (vessels in the lungs). When that's all done, the collapsed tiny part(s) of the lungs reopens and everything goes back to normal. Once it is absorbed into the blood circulation, it filters at our kidneys and we simply pee it out. Amazing, in my opinion.

Long story short - don't worry about it. Happy vaping!"._

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, I thought so too. Try the answers below, found here.
> 
> 1​_"Well let me blow up your mind with my wisdom. As a Licensed Respiratory Therapist, Yes it's true that your lungs will have water due to vaping. Yes it will increase the resistance through your airway (lungs) because of this your breathing will increase. But what MOST people don't know that your lungs will absorb those water vapor. It will go through your blood stream then your kidneys will absorb them and cleanse your body by urinating them out. Then after a break from vaping your lungs will breath back to normal again.
> 
> ...


And that sir... Just made my day!

You are a scholar and a gentleman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since I started vaping I have armed myself with all the knowledge I can, because it is inevitable that when someone sees you vaping they think its their duty to let you know what they think (when I was a smoker they just steered clear!). I have fended off many doomsday prophets with the awesome knowledge acquired from this forum!
> 
> ...



Let's just say, that if vaping puts water in your lungs, then I should have been either dead by now, or my lungs should have been so diseased by now that I shouldn't be able to breathe, and so should every other vaper. It's just bull. There are people that have been vaping for 5 years straight and they are very healthy because of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Ive never heard of asthma sufferers complaining of water on the lung and they have been using table top vape devices since whenever, oh wait, its called a humidifier and some even recommend adding a few drops of menthol to the water to ease the airways.


----------

